# Shotgun barrel chop-chop



## Niner (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a shotgun that has a 28" barrel.
I am thinking about cutting it down some (not <18" though).

What is the best way for this task to be done cleanly.
I guess I could just chuck it up in a vise and take a hacksaw to it, but that don't sound exactly right.


----------



## Hammack (Feb 8, 2008)

on a shot gun you can do it that very way.  Protect it from being scratched up by the vise and saw it off.  Use a file to clean and even it up.  Then touch up the end with a cold blue and add another sight if you want to.


----------



## boomer (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey dont use a hacksaw unless you have too...if it not a ribbed barrel usa a tubing cutter this will get it nice and clean and even (its what I use)


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 8, 2008)

if you do saw it w/ a hack saw, use masking tape on the barrel 1st and cut 1/2 way thru the width of the tape...this should protect the edge of the barrel as it's being cut...file smooth and reblue with touch-up pen.  I prefer a vertical/horizontal metal cutting band saw...using cutting oil!  This way you can make it perfectly squared off!  You'll either drill and tap a bead in or can use those stick on hi viz front sights they sell for barrels.
one more thing...cut at 18-1/4 inches and no closer to 18...give urself a little wiggle room in case it gets measured.  Some measure from the barrel, some from the breech...cover ur butt and cut 1/4 inch longer then needed!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Feb 8, 2008)

Buy a replacement barrel that is 18.5 or 20 inches.  Keep the 28 inch barrel.  You'll be kicking your self in the butt when you want to go bird hunting or shoot at some clay targets and all you have is a short barrel.

This is what I did with my 870.  I have a 20 inch with rifled sights for home defense and a 28 inch for clays and fowl.  I bought the 20 inch off ebay for around $100.  It was used but in great shape.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 8, 2008)

if you cut the barrel, your patterns will turn to crap....my grandpa did it to a 20 gauge and with buckshot it strung them out 4 feet at 25 yards


----------



## Niner (Feb 8, 2008)

But how does that buckshot pattern at 25 feet?


----------



## Hammack (Feb 8, 2008)

I personally would advise against using a tubing cutter, as I tried it on two occaisions, and the cutter rolls the end of the barrel in.  I agree picking up a short replacement barrel is the best option.


----------



## polaris30144 (Feb 9, 2008)

Send it to Gunndoc.


----------



## Niner (Feb 17, 2008)

I swapped it with a fellow Woodonian.
He wanted a longer barrel, and I wanted a shorter one.
I believe they call that a win/win.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2008)

woodonian...I like that     Welcome to Woodonia!


----------



## NottelyBILL (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with woodnona- I have swapped two long for shot barrels and been very happy. sawing off is for strickly a home defence barrel.


----------



## cletus T (Mar 1, 2008)

if you cut it back you will be cutting the choke out. you will have a spray gun.i guess it would be ok for self defence up close and personal. but thats all it would be good for unless you have a gunsmith do it and then have it sleeved.


----------



## Bigbuck (Mar 1, 2008)

If you know a machinist, he can do it in a lathe, I did mine like that and put the bead back on. All I wanted was a snake gun to keep in the boat and this was perfect . H&R 20 single barrel . But a gunsmith does that also.


----------

